# PB12-NSD to PB2000



## Jre56

Is it worth Upgrading from my PB12-NSD to the PB2000? It will cost me an additional $230. Will I see a $230 return of Bass plus the hassle of reboxing & transporting the Sub to FedEx,which is no small feat! Open to any advice but would especially like to hear from those who have actually made the trade. Thanks!!


----------



## Greenster

I upgraded mine. I will give you the good with the bad. 
Good:
Warranty starts over.
A better amp.
I like how the driver and port are switched in the location. I did notice some port noise from my PB-NSD when turned way up. None with the PB2000.

Bad:
$230 
The PB2000 has a little light on the front that is a little bit distracting to me. I fixed mine with some black electrical tape. I just used a hole punch to cut out a round circle to place over it. I can still see the faint light glowing from behind the tape. Not through it but behind, if that makes sense. 

I will add that while I had both subs, I had a chance to hook both of them up in my room. Boy was I amazed at the difference two subs made. It seemed as if every seat in the room was the sweet spot. Two subs really are better than one.


----------



## tonyvdb

Personally if your just switching them I don't really think there is much difference. Like said above maybe a little more output but I don't think it's worth the cost and hassle.


----------



## Jre56

Greenster said:


> I upgraded mine. I will give you the good with the bad. Good: Warranty starts over. A better amp. I like how the driver and port are switched in the location. I did notice some port noise from my PB-NSD when turned way up. None with the PB2000. Bad: $230 The PB2000 has a little light on the front that is a little bit distracting to me. I fixed mine with some black electrical tape. I just used a hole punch to cut out a round circle to place over it. I can still see the faint light glowing from behind the tape. Not through it but behind, if that makes sense. I will add that while I had both subs, I had a chance to hook both of them up in my room. Boy was I amazed at the difference two subs made. It seemed as if every seat in the room was the sweet spot. Two subs really are better than one.


I don't think the light will bother me,if it does then I'll tape it. I keep my grill on 100% of the time anyway. So far,no port noise but I don't crank mine up that loud. What I would like to do is have 2 subs but that's not in my budget. I would Love to have the never ending sweet spot! I did read that the PB2000 goes a little deeper & louder but is it worth the extra $230? Knowing what you know now would you still make the switch? Thanks!


----------



## Jre56

tonyvdb said:


> Personally if your just switching them I don't really think there is much difference. Like said above maybe a little more output but I don't think it's worth the cost and hassle.


I starting to lean toward your way of thinking unless someone can tell me Flat Out it's a night & day difference in Bass & the $230 was well spent!


----------



## phillihp23

Greenster said:


> . Two subs really are better than one.


And four is even better :T


----------

